
Ask HN: What companies use Probabilistic Programming? - waldrews
What are some unexpected employers of MCMC engineers&#x2F;scientists and technologies (Stan, PYMC3, Edward, Anglican, etc.) or other probabilistic programming methods?
======
FBISurveillance
Related thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17220861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17220861)

